# Fahrtechnik-Artikel: Wheelie-Drop, Manual und Rückwärtsfahren



## Marc B (5. Februar 2011)

Da die Serie "Fahrtechnik der Woche" in den News nicht fortgesetzt wird, folgt hier noch einmal der Rückblick auf meine drei How-To-Artikel. Danke für das gute Feedback in den News!

Info: Mehr davon gibt es demnächst an anderer Stelle (ab April).

*Der Wheelie-Drop*




_(Fotos aus der "Bike Sport News" - Photos by Regina Stanger / Croc.at)_

Den Anfang macht ein klassischer Move, den man bei Spielereien im Wald oder in der Stadt stets gebrauchen kann. Wir haben den *Wheelie-Drop* damals gerne von Tischtennisplatten gesprungen. Als Inspiration diente uns dabei das Fahrtechnikbuch von Hans "No Way" Rey, das zahlreiche Tricks in aussagekräftigen Bildern beschrieb. Ein wenig Mut brauchte es schon, bis man den Wheelie-Drop von mehr als nur einem Bürgersteig wagte. Im Gegensatz zu Drops mit mehr Geschwindigkeit hatte man mehr Angst, dass bei einen Fahrfehler die Front des Bikes gnadenlos absackt und man über den Lenker geht. Doch nach der ersten Überwindung macht dieser Move stets viel Spaß und ist immer praktisch, wenn man mal ohne Geschwindigkeit plötzlich vor einer Kante steht. Wenn man für einen Drop ins Flache nicht genug Anlauf hat, eignet sich der Wheelie-Drop idealerweise für eine relativ sanfte Landung. Bei Stufen, die höher als 30 cm bis 40 cm sind und man sie nicht mehr normal runterfahren kann, ist der Wheelie-Drop eine ideale Lösung, um die Kante doch noch schnell zu bezwingen. 

*Zum Bewegungsablauf*: Man fährt im langsamen Tempo und mittleren Gang auf die Kante zu. Dann tritt man kräftig in die Pedale und zieht gleichzeitig beherzt am Lenker. Dadurch bleibt das Vorderrad nach der Kante länger oben. *Wichtig*: Anfangs übt man besser an kleinen Kanten, bevor man den Wheelie-Drop von der Tischtennisplatte wagt. Das Hinterrad kommt dabei deutlich zuerst auf und federt den Aufprall ab.

*Tipps*:

- Generell sollte man jedoch nicht höher als ein Meter ins Flat droppen, da dies Körper und Material zu sehr belastet (außer bei Trial-Profis). 
- Achtet jedoch darauf, dass die Kette noch nicht verschlissen ist, richtig auf dem Kettenblatt liegt und das Schaltwerk korrekt eingestellt ist - denn wenn man ins Leere tritt, folgt der Abflug über den Lenker. 
- Der Gang darf nicht zu schwer sein, da man sonst das Vorderrad durch den Pedalier-Impuls kaum hochbekommt.
- Am Anfang eignen sich hohe Bordsteinkanten idealerweise zum Rantasten an den Bewegungsablauf.
- Übrigens: Man muss für einen sicheren Wheelie-Drop übrigens keinen langen Wheelie beherrschen! 
- NoGo: Auf keinen Fall im Sattel sitzen bleiben, sondern allerspätestens während der Flugphase aufstehen.

_(Zur größeren Ansicht der Bilder einfach Linksklick auf die jeweilige Bildfläche)_











_*Bild 1*: Balance auf der Bank vor der Kante halten, Arme leicht gebeugt!_

_*Bild 2*: Durchstarten mit kräftigem Pedalieren und zusätzlichem Ziehen am Lenker._

_*Bild 3*: Körperspannung halten und dabei Beine und Arme lang machen. Zentrale Position über dem Bike._

_*Bild 4*: Aufprall aus Beinen und aktiv Armen abfedern!_

_(Texter und Fotofahrer: Marc Brodesser)_

*Video-Tipps*: _In unserem *dritten IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo* wird der Wheelie-Drop als siebter Punkt erklärt und gezeigt. Weitere Clips findet ihr auf Youtube ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlKk6kocsfY"]YouTube        - wheelie drop[/nomedia] // [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrml_kSZZD0"]YouTube        - MTB Fahrtechnik - 14 Wheelie Drop[/nomedia])_


*Der Manual*





Im Vergleich zum Wheelie ist der Manual auch im natürlichen Gelände enorm praxisrelevant. Wer ihn beherrscht, kann elegant auf dem Hinterrrad durch Mulden, weiche Böden, Bachdurchläufe und andere schwierige Passagen "surfen". Dabei verhindert man, dass das Vorderrad absackt und verliert kaum an Geschwindigkeit. Auch auf Bodenwellen im Bikepark oder auf Pumptracks ist der Manual eine sinnvolle Technik, die jedoch viel Übung benötigt. Deshalb sollte man sich nicht entmutigen lassen, wenn man länger an diesem Move arbeitet, bis er einwandfrei funktioniert.

(_Aufmacherfoto: Wolfgang Riemann / Primavoce.de_)

Im Unterschied zum Wheelie steht man beim Manual über dem Bike und pedaliert nicht. Das Vorderrad hält man durch eine Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten in der Luft. Die Bewegung: Zuerst hat man die Arme und Beine leicht gebeugt, damit man wie eine Sprungfeder Schwung holen kann, bevor man das Vorderrad hochreisst. Durch impulsive Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten oben und das Strecken der Arme hebt man das Vorderrad in die Höhe. Durch leichtes hin und her Strecken und Beugen der Beine hält man die Balance, der Körperschwerpunkt liegt dabei leicht hinter der Hinterrad-Achse. Die seitliche Balance hält man wie beim Wheelie durch seitliches Ausgleichen mit den Knien. Wichtig: Die Kurbelstellung muss nahezu waagerecht bleiben - wenn eine Kurbel nach unten zeigt, hat man direkt ein starkes Ungleichgewicht, sodass man zur Seite kippt. Die Hinterrad-Bremse sollte man nur im Notfall benutzen, wenn man so stark am Lenker gezogen hat, dass man fast nach hinten wegkippt. Ansonsten sollte man sich ein Vorbild an den BMXern nehmen und mehr mit der Gewichtsverlagerung arbeiten. Wer vorher stets Wheelies gefahren ist, muss sich das stetige Dosieren mit der Hinterradbremse abgewöhnen, denn das bringt nur Unruhe in den Manual.

*Tipps zum Manual*:

- *Bike-Setup*: Den Sattel senkt für mehr Bewegungsfreiheit man am besten ganz ab. Eine kurze Vorbaulänge (50 mm bis 70 mm) erleichtert das Gelingen des Manuals ungemein. Flatpedals statt Klickpedale fahren!

- *Bergab*: Ein leichtes Gefälle hilft beim Manual, da man so stets genügend Geschwindigkeit hat. Wer mental noch unsicher ist, kann auch auf einer Wiese trainieren und einen Rucksack mit Polstern oder Camelbag drin tragen. 

- *Hinterradbremse*: Man sollte immer einen Finger an der Hinterradbremse bereit halten, sodass man sie ziehen kann, wenn man sonst nach hinten kippen würde. Durch ihre Betätigung schellt das Vorderrad sofort wieder auf den Boden.

- *Worst-Case üben*: Um die Angst vor dem Abkippen nach hinten zu mindern, hilft es, wenn man ein mal bewusst zu stark am Lenker zieht und dann kontrolliert nach hinten absteigt. Dabei landet man auf beiden Füßen und merkt, dass dieser Reflex eigentlich sehr gut funktioniert.

- *Hilfen*: Kleine Bodenwellen können helfen, das Vorderrad anzuheben.











*Bild 1*: Arme zuerst beugen, tiefe Haltung einnehmen mit genug Körperspannung.

*Bild 2*: Körper nach hinten werfen und Arme strecken.

*Bild 3*: Balance-Punkt finden - aktiv das Gewicht ausbalancieren und mit den Beinen arbeiten (siehe Videotipps).

*Bild 4*: Das Heck unter sich mit den Beinen nach vorne drücken, Sweet-Point finden.

_Fotos: David Brodesser // Fahrer & Texter: Marc Brodesser - Fahrtechnik.tv_

*Video-Tipps*: In unserem *zweiten IBC-Fahrtechnikvideo* wird der Manual als letzter Punkt erklärt und gezeigt. Weitere Clips findet ihr auf Youtube ([nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KIOQRMS19r0"]YouTube        - Ryan Leech teaching how to do a manual[/nomedia] // [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhGy5OHa5bk"]YouTube        - How To Manual a mountain bike with Aaron Chase[/nomedia])



*Rückwärtsfahren (Fakie)*




Für Street-Trickser gehört das Rückwärtsfahren zu den Standard-Übungen. Doch auch für Touren-Biker lohnt es sich, diese Fahrtechnik zu üben, da man so die Bike-Kontrolle und das Gleichgewichtsgefühl schult. Und: Der Move macht eine Menge Spaß! Da wir am Bike ohne einen Rückwärtsgang auskommen müssen, brauchen wir einen Impuls, um genug Schwung für die Rückfahrtsfahrt zu erhalten. Dazu gibt es zwei Varianten:

[imgl]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/8/3/1/_/thumb/p5pb6081013.jpg[/imgl]
*1.* Wir üben in der Ebene und holen uns den Schwung, indem wir das Hinterrad durch Betätigung der Vorderradbremse kontrolliert hochkommen lassen und uns darauffolgend beim Runterfallen des Hinterrads vom Vorderrad nach hinten abstossen. Eine ausführliche Beschreibung dazu findet ihr hier: _Anleitung Endo plus Impuls zum Rückwärtsfahren_.




*2.* Die zweite Variante funktioniert ähnlich, nur dass wir dieses mal eine kleine Rampe hochfahren, um nach kurzem Abbremsen den Schwung bergab zum Rückwärtsfahren nutzen zu können. Da wir bei dieser Variante mehr Schwung erhalten, sollte man zuerst in der Ebene üben (_siehe Variante 1_). Dabei muss man sich an die Bewegung gewöhnen, rückwärts zu treten, was man ja sonst kaum macht. Der zweite Knackpunkt ist das Gleichgewicht - dabei sollte man ähnlich wie beim Wheelie die Knie zum Ausbalancieren nutzen: Fällt man nach rechts, streckt man das linke Knie nach aussen! Um nicht ins seitliche Trudeln zu kommen, sollte man während der Rückwährtsfahrt immer nur ganz kleine Steuerbewegungen tätigen.

Der Bewegungsablauf:

_*Beispiel mit Wiesenrampe*_



















(_Fotos: Johannes Herden_)

*Bild 1*: Die Rampe eine Radlänge hochrollen, den Körperschwerpunkt dabei zentral über dem Bike halten.

*Bild 2 & 3*:Wenn man den Scheitelpunkt erreicht hat, bremst man ganz kurz ab und beginnt in der Folge die Rampe rückwärts zu rollen. Dabei muss man nach hinten mitpedalieren.

*Bild 4*:Wenn man die Ebene wieder erreicht hat, muss man das Vorderrad leicht zur Seite einlenken, um die Wende einzuleiten.

*Bild 5*: Weiter rückwärts pedalieren und Lenker stärker zu der ausgewählten Seite einschlagen, bis man die 45-Grad-Wende vollzogen hat und den Lenkimpuls in die andere Richtung leiten kann.

*Bild 6 & 7*:  Zusätzlich zum Einlenken ist es sinnvoll, wenn man nach der 45-Grad-Wende eine Kurbelumdrehung nach vorne pedaliert, sodass man einen Impuls nach vorne bewirkt und den kleinen Übungstrick gemütlich ausfahren kann.

*Tipp*: Man kann das Rückwärtsfahren auch super in Skateparks üben, da die Rampen dort schön steil und gleichmäßig gebaut sind. Alle Details dazu findet ihr hier: _Anleitung Rückwärtsfahren im Skatepark_ (auch auf einem Spielplatz findet man Stellen zum üben)

*Wichtig*: Dieser Move braucht Zeit, bis man ihn astrein beherrscht, also seid nicht zu schnell frustriert, wenn es mal nicht so klappt, wie man es sich wünscht.

_*Beispiel mit Skateparkrampe*_:

















(_Fotos Skatepark: David Brodesser_)

*Video-Tipp*: Aaron Chase' Anleitung: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12yXq1ARIrY"]YouTube        - Aaron Chase: How to Ride Backwards[/nomedia].

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## JSmith (6. Februar 2011)

Super Sache!  Werd mich demnächst sicher mal ein bisschen mehr damit beschäftigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (6. Februar 2011)

Danke für das Feedback


----------



## BIKERPOOL.COM (10. Februar 2011)

Wirklich gut ausgearbeitete Anleitung...

Jetzt heist es nur noch üben, üben, üben ;-)


----------



## Marc B (10. Februar 2011)

BIKERPOOL.COM schrieb:


> Wirklich gut ausgearbeitete Anleitung...
> 
> Jetzt heist es nur noch üben, üben, üben ;-)



So ein Feedback von einem Fahrtechnik-Coach tut gut, thanks  Ich hätte die Serie auch gerne weitergeführt, aber jetzt wo ich nicht mehr in den News schreibe, lohnt sich das nicht, hier im Unterforum ist zu wenig los. Aber ich habe ja etwas mit Marcus Klausmann zusammen gemacht, mehr Infos dazu gibt es auf meiner Seite (How-To-Page).

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Machiavelli (11. Februar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> So ein Feedback von einem Fahrtechnik-Coach tut gut, thanks  Ich hätte die Serie auch gerne weitergeführt, aber jetzt wo ich nicht mehr in den News schreibe, lohnt sich das nicht, hier im Unterforum ist zu wenig los. Aber ich habe ja etwas mit Marcus Klausmann zusammen gemacht, mehr Infos dazu gibt es auf meiner Seite (How-To-Page).
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc



Schade, dass die Serie nicht mehr weitergeführt wird. War wirklich nett, gerade für Einsteiger.

Aber, wie es zu erwarten war, zählen hier absolute PIs und resultierende AIs mehr als guter Content 

Wäre schön, wenn ich mich in dieser Hinsicht täuschen würde, und sich jemand aufraffen würde, um die Serie fortzuführen. War wirklich ein Highlight im Forum.


----------



## Marc B (12. Februar 2011)

Ja, so sieht es aus  Die Sache ist schade, aber so läuft es manchmal. Danke für das super Feedback, das ermutigt mich und bestärkt mich in meiner Linie.

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Anselm_X (12. Februar 2011)

@Marc B: Frage mich sowieso, warum Du offiziell nicht mehr bei den News bist?
Nicht dass es mich was angehen würde. Aber Du hast doch immer fleißig und solide geschrieben. Insofern wundert mich Dein Abgang ein bischen...

Grüße, Anselm


----------



## nadgrajin (12. Februar 2011)

Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen und finde es wirklich schade das Du es hier nicht mehr weiter machst mit den Fahrtechnik Artikeln. Hab ehrlich gesagt seit Du damit angefangen hast jede Woche auf was neues gefreut.

Daher ehrlich schade.


----------



## Marc B (12. Februar 2011)

Ja, das sind natürlich interne Sachen  Für mich kam mein "Abgang" auch überraschend, aber sowas passiert halt. Es freut mich, wenn meine Arbeit geschätzt wurde. Wie gesagt, ich habe eigene Sachen in der Pipeline, davon wird man dann lesen 

Thanks und beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Marc B (12. Februar 2011)

nadgrajin schrieb:


> Ich kann mich den anderen nur anschließen und finde es wirklich schade das Du es hier nicht mehr weiter machst mit den Fahrtechnik Artikeln. Hab ehrlich gesagt seit Du damit angefangen hast jede Woche auf was neues gefreut.
> 
> Daher ehrlich schade.



Ich habe es nicht so entschieden, darauf hatte ich leider keinen Einfluss.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big_Foot (17. Februar 2011)

Marc B schrieb:


> Ich habe es nicht so entschieden, darauf hatte ich leider keinen Einfluss.
> 
> Ride on,
> Marc


 

So ist das nunmal in der Diktatur eines Forums..aber egal....

Finde deine Arbeit und vor allem auch Engagement Super 
Wo kann man den die Zusammenarbeit mit Klausmann finden? Oder hab ich es falsch verstanden und die kommen erst demnächst?

Weiterso Marc 

P.S. Werden die ICB-Fahrtechnik-Videos weitergeführt?


----------



## Marc B (17. Februar 2011)

Big_Foot schrieb:


> So ist das nunmal in der Diktatur eines Forums..aber egal....
> 
> Finde deine Arbeit und vor allem auch Engagement Super
> Wo kann man den die Zusammenarbeit mit Klausmann finden? Oder hab ich es falsch verstanden und die kommen erst demnächst?
> ...



Danke für dein positives Feedback  Mit Klausmann habe ich ein Fahrtechnikbuch gemacht, mehr dazu auf meiner Webseite (Fahrtechnik.tv).

Zu den Videos: In dieser Form nicht - ob und wie es das Forum-Team machen wird, weiß ich nicht.

Viel Spaß 2011 auf dem Bike weiterhoin


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (18. Februar 2011)

Auch wenn ich das rückwärts fahren noch nicht wirklich beherrsche habe ich dennoch einen dritten Trick (neben den beiden obigen) wie man Schwung holen kann um rückwärts zu fahren - einfach (z.B. in der Ebene) in eine Mauerecke fahren und genau in der Ecke bremsen und mit der Bremse und etwas Gefühl für den Trackstand das Rad gerade halten (geht wegen der Ecke recht einfach). Dann vorwärts lehnen um Schwung zu holen und im Moment des rückwärts werfens die Bremse lösen - schon rollt man rückwärts.


----------



## Marc B (25. Januar 2014)

Big_Foot schrieb:


> (...)Wo kann man den die Zusammenarbeit mit Klausmann finden? Oder hab ich es falsch verstanden und die kommen erst demnächst? Weiterso Marc  P.S. Werden die ICB-Fahrtechnik-Videos weitergeführt?



Ich habe ja mit Sascha Bamberg aka Bam Hill (hier sein IBC Videochannel) weitere Videos gedreht und zuletzt auch weiter gefilmt. 2013 habe ich mit der aus dem IBC Interview bekannten Rafaella gedreht, hier die Tipps:


Stay tuned, habe immer was in der Mache


----------



## mcbretty (26. Januar 2014)

Hi Marc

erstmal VIELEN DANK FÜR DEIN ENGAGEMENT!!!!!!

ich bin seit 2012 aktiv aufm mtb und bevor ich mein erstes techniktraining hatte habe ich im netz alles in mich aufgesaugt was es zu dem thema gab und ich muss sagen das deine/euere Videos spitze sind. Schade das ihr zu weit weg seit, aber vielleicht schaff ichs mal zu dir hoch.

Für alle, üben üben üben. wenn man einmal verstanden hat wies gehen soll, kann mans eigentlich recht gut umsetzen. mittlerweile geht ein Bunnyhop über 25cm hindernisse, ca10m wheelie etc. und ich hatte nur ein Anfängertraining, den rest übe ich selber. Die Frage ist doch immer ob ich weiterkommen will beim biken oder ob mir das level reicht das ich habe.

gruß

Michael


----------



## Marc B (26. Januar 2014)

Hi Michael,

super Fortschritte, Respekt  Die hohe Wiederholungsfrequenz beim Üben macht den Unterschied, cool dass Du am Ball geblieben bist nach dem Kurs! Weiter so 

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

